# New Veritas BU LAJ..........+ BU Vs BD



## NiteWalker

You did good. She's a caddy.


----------



## seriousturtle

I just bought the smoother BU and love it as well. I don't know if I'm up for trying to camber to get rid of plane tracks. I usually just end up taking light passes, then move on to scrapers.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review,interesting.


----------



## vipond33

A most thorough review, thank you. I appreciate the lessons in geometry very much.
You did touch upon the real problem with these planes - blade backside wear. I have the BU jointer, smoother and jack from Veritas with half a dozen different irons. The back wear can be considerable and is enormously difficult to get out. I'm coaching myself to lift these heavy guys after every stroke or run back on a rounded side edge to help minimize the problem. Still, I love them.
gene


----------



## CL810

This is probably the best review I've read on LJ'S - thanks!

I have the BU smoother and It is my favorite plane.


----------



## rkober

Thanks for the review and congratulations. Seriousturtle FWIW I cambered my smoother iron and really like the performance. If you haven't looked at them already, Bill at R&B makes great totes to solve the geometry problem (my $.02: http://lumberjocks.com/rkober/blog/28757)


----------



## bobasaurus

I have a question about using this plane, since I recently picked one up too. The only problem I have is with fine shavings getting sucked back through the mouth and stuck as I retract the plane for the next cut/pass over the wood. It happens almost every time I slide the plane back for another cut (unless I physically lift it off the board before placing back at the front… a pain in the ass to do each time). This is especially frustrating on shooting board usage. Is there a way around this? My BD planes don't have this problem (at least not frequently).


----------



## OSU55

Shavings pulled back through the mouth - I don't have the issue because I pick the plane up after every stroke…...On s shooting board I do run into it. I also see the issue with low angle block planes. Bench planes tend to break the end grain chips more due to the steeper cutting angle. I get more "ribbons" with the low cutting angle, and they tend to get dragged back through the mouth. Wetting the end grain with mineral spirits tends to help with this - the chips and ribbons stick to the upper side, and it makes the plane easier to push through.


----------

